
15 Essential Packages to Get Started with Electron - onlydole
https://nodesource.com/blog/fifteen-essential-packages-to-get-started-with-electron/
======
SparkyMcUnicorn
"15 Essential Packages", but you shouldn't use more than 9 of these at a time.

"Essential" was probably not the best word to use.

